

Show HN: EffortLESS – a tool for your LESS variables - callum_hart
http://www.itseffortless.com/

======
JMorjaria
What an awesome tool. Love the share option. Great for working in teams.

~~~
callum_hart
Thanks! Glad you like it :)

